# القدر



## the_diana

هل يجوز قول:
لا تترك مصيرك في قبضة القدر

كيف يمكن إعادة صياغتها؟​


----------



## Xence

. امن الناحية اللغوية ، لا أرى أي مانع لمثل هذه الصياغة

 . ايمكن كذلك أن نقول : _لا تدع الأقدار تتحكّم في مصيرك_

 مجرّد اقتراح ، طبعا ... ا​


----------

